# Access cd/dvd drive??

## 1veedo

So there's no device in /dev for my dvd drive.  I have an ide dvd drive on a motherboard that doesn't like ide (p5q pro).  It is configured to work in Linux (bios options).  [edit -- it actually works in Linux just fine but it's not working in gentoo]

I might not have something important installed.

USE="-arts mmx sse sse2 sse3 smp X -gnome gtk gtk2 -kde -qt3 -qt4 opengl -doc -man nvidia samba jpeg jpeg2k flac spell gif png tiff mp3 aac a52 oog theora dvd mpeg fbcondecor xfce reiserfs ntfs acpi minimal"

Nothing in dmesg.

----------

## qxtr01

did you compile cdrom support in the kernel?

----------

## 1veedo

Yes I have cdrom support (filesystems->cdrom).  I didn't have udf support for dvds and that might be important.  That was going to be another question (I got an iso of a dvd I want to read and couldn't mount it for lack of udf support).  I had done a cat .config earlier for udf and didn't find anything.

Upon putting in a cd though (as opposed to a dvd) dmesg and /dev still dont' have anything.

edit -- I've booted the kernel with udf support and still no cds (but I can mount the dvd iso just fine).

----------

## qxtr01

you should check you enabled this one: Device Drivers >> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support >> Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

----------

## MM Trigger

Be careful, you should either enable ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support or Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers, never both. Stick with the Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers, and also make sure that you have this enabled:

```
SCSI device support  ---> 

     <*> SCSI disk support 

     <*> SCSI CDROM support

     <*> SCSI generic support
```

----------

## Monkeh

 *qxtr01 wrote:*   

> you should check you enabled this one: Device Drivers >> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support >> Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

 

No, he shouldn't.

You want to enable Marvell PATA support and SCSI CDROM support.

----------

## 1veedo

I have an IDE dvd/cd drive but a sata harddrive.  Neither ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (alone) or scsi and serial / parallel ata drivers work.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Can you boot from the CDROM drive? If so, then you aren't set up properly. If not, then the drive is probably bad. 

If you can boot from CD, reboot to the hard drive, and post the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo, as well as your /etc/fstab file and your .config. I'll take a look and see what's wrong.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Monkeh

 *1veedo wrote:*   

> I have an IDE dvd/cd drive but a sata harddrive.  Neither ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (alone) or scsi and serial / parallel ata drivers work.

 

You need the Marvell PATA drivers (not the ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL stuff.) and SCSI CDROM support.

----------

## choenig

Hi,

enabling the Marvell PATA legacy driver (under 'Device Drivers' -> 'Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers') and SCSI works for me on my P5Q using 2.6.27-r2 gentoo-sources.

take care, have fun

/christian

----------

## aZZe

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

>  *1veedo wrote:*   I have an IDE dvd/cd drive but a sata harddrive.  Neither ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (alone) or scsi and serial / parallel ata drivers work. 
> 
> You need the Marvell PATA drivers (not the ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL stuff.) and SCSI CDROM support.

 

Thanks a lot! I had the same problem with a Intel mainboard. I don't really understand why I have to use the Marvell PATA driver but it works. With lspci you don't find any Marvell stuff. Any explanation for that?

----------

## Monkeh

 *aZZe wrote:*   

>  *Monkeh wrote:*    *1veedo wrote:*   I have an IDE dvd/cd drive but a sata harddrive.  Neither ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (alone) or scsi and serial / parallel ata drivers work. 
> 
> You need the Marvell PATA drivers (not the ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL stuff.) and SCSI CDROM support. 
> 
> Thanks a lot! I had the same problem with a Intel mainboard. I don't really understand why I have to use the Marvell PATA driver but it works. With lspci you don't find any Marvell stuff. Any explanation for that?

 

What board? Anyway, you can't be looking hard enough, as pata_marvell will only work with Marvell devices.

----------

## aZZe

It's an Intel DG35EC. As I said with lspci you don't see any Marvell stuff. Are there any other tools that might help?

----------

## Monkeh

No, lspci should show it.

That board is practically identical to mine, you should see the controller at 03:00.0.

----------

